# Aristo rail clamps



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm starting to lay rail today but I figured out I'm around 190 short so I decided to buy Atriso rail clamps rather than using the factory joiners and jump the joints. The Aristo's are 75.00 per hundred at St Aulburn's. How do you all feel about the Aristo clamps? I don't want to have to change them later. The split jaw worked flawelessly for me, can I expect the same from the Aristo clamps? Thanks for the help- Doug


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

I've had some in use for about a year. No problems. 
They will, however, chew up the base of aluminum track a bit. I wouldn't use them where you plan on removing the track for maint. etc. 
Ralph


----------



## imrnjr (Jan 2, 2008)

If they are the clamps made up of 2 phillips head tapered screws into an under cut piece of plated brass I have the following comments.

1. Had about 100 down for 2 years no real issues, but ....

2. Installation is problematic, the screws can be tightened to failure.... lost about 15% to this issue. You crank down on the screw to get the most secure possible clamp with a #2 hand held screwdriver, and the threaded piece of the base plate cracks or breaks out. The screws are also easily cross threaded and when cross threaded have little or no clamping power. The plate is thin where the screws go through so there is very little threaded surface to provide strength for the clamping action thus the potential for failure. 

3. I trust the Splitjaws/Hillmans more for long term holding and connectivity, just like them better( got about 200 in the garden) ....but for the price well as I said I've got about 100 in the Railway just for that reason......

Good luck with your railway....
Mark


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There have been several threads on clamps, you might want to search and read those. You get what you pay for, they do not hold as well as the SJ, but are a lot better than the standard joiners. 

To answer your question, NO you cannot expect the same from something half the price. They have some problems with stripped screws. They work if you are careful, but they are not as strong, well made, or long lived as split jaw. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the AC clamps but not really thrilled with them. If you need to remove and reinstall then thats when the problems begin. I have never had one cross thread but sure have broke a lot of them at the screw hole. I would opt for the SJ as more robust but do cost a bit more. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Another thought for you, Ive been helping a freind lay some AML flex track to last couple of weeks and he has been buying accucraft rail clamps to use and they look and work just like hillmans. Hes been buying them thrue RLD hobbies for 90 cents each witch is a great deal for brass railclamps that work well. only 15 cents more than the ones you were going to buy and i think they are much better if you can afford to go with these i would... Once again just a thought.*


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

I completed my small layout using AML flex and Split Jaw. I have a strong wrist and trust me, I REALLY torqued down the screws on the split jaw to the point where I could see the driver shaft twisting. ZERO failures. 

My 2 cents worth. 

gg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

SJ can be over torqued and you will actually bend the screw. Ask me how I know







. Later RJD


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By aceinspp on 06/05/2009 5:08 PM
SJ can be over torqued and you will actually bend the screw. Ask me how I know







. Later RJD

ummmm.... your wrist is stronger than mine or the jaws were not properly aligned or you were using track that the SJ was not meant for. 


OR.... you live in a very hot climate that is close to the melting point of SJ's ! 



gg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 06/05/2009 5:08 PM
SJ can be over torqued and you will actually bend the screw. Ask me how I know







. Later RJD




I know how cause i did the same thing, he he he I just had to buy a box of a 100 new ss machine screws for them.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Well Gents: 

Looks like there are two QA standards at play at SJ.... One for you boys and one for just me.....







I was nice and cute when I placed my order and told them that these units would be installed in the forefront of Northern Canada. 


Wow, am I good !












gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

OK.... you got me.... 

How did both of you screw up these beautiful little things? 

Shame on you... meanies. 



gg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By GG on 06/05/2009 5:42 PM
OK.... you got me.... 

How did both of you screw up these beautiful little things? 

Shame on you... meanies. 



gg 






*You did to you just dont know it yet, try taking a screw out of one of the clamps and you'll see.........*


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 06/05/2009 5:53 PM
Posted By GG on 06/05/2009 5:42 PM
OK.... you got me.... 

How did both of you screw up these beautiful little things? 

Shame on you... meanies. 



gg 






*You did to you just dont know it yet, try taking a screw out of one of the clamps and you'll see.........*






ahhh yes, the ole crevice corrosion trick between dissimilar materials trick... I will need to check with a one "Inspecteur Clouseau" (aka... "the dog" ) on this. My major issue will be pee control and the use of conductive grease. 

What do ye think lads? 


gg


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree with what others have said in that the SJ clamps are the most rugged that I've used (I've never used Hillmans). The thing I do like about the Aristo clamps is that sometimes on places like switches, they are a lot easier to install than the Split Jaw. I have a hard time sometimes getting over the adjacent track on a switch. Regarding the breaking off, I too have had some of those problems. What works for me is to put my finger under the clamp when I am tightening the screw down. This prevents at least 99% of the breakouts for me, and yet still gets the screws tight enough to give a dependable connection. (of course dependable to me is one that doesn't come loose, since I use battery power).

Ed


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By GG on 06/05/2009 5:59 PM
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 06/05/2009 5:53 PM
Posted By GG on 06/05/2009 5:42 PM
OK.... you got me.... 

How did both of you screw up these beautiful little things? 

Shame on you... meanies. 



gg 






*You did to you just dont know it yet, try taking a screw out of one of the clamps and you'll see.........*






ahhh yes, the ole crevice corrosion trick between dissimilar materials trick... I will need to check with a one "Inspecteur Clouseau" (aka... "the dog" ) on this. My major issue will be pee control and the use of conductive grease. 

What do ye think lads? 


gg 





*Bent screws not corrosion, ARNT YOU LISTENING?????????????? he he he And if you stuff that dog you won't have a pee problem.. ha ha ha







*


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Well as the whirl wind of life twists today I ended up with 200 AML clamps. I had originally ordered them from RJL but got an e-mail that he was out of town until the 8th of this month. I want to get the new railroad down as soon as possible so I ordered the Aristo's from St Auburn. Then I opened my e-mail and saw that Robbie came through even on vacation for me having Accucraft drop ship them to me. Cool. Now all will be split jaw and AML'S


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Your welcome... see im good for something...







*


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo clamps are not as robust as split jaws but they work perfectly well if you don't overtighten them or if you aren't asking them to really wrench two pieces of slightly mis aligned track together. They are extgremely convenient to use and the extra screw on the top is greta for hooking up light sand jumpers. I like them a lot but as I mentioned they are not as robust as split jaws. I would always want to have both around


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By lownote on 06/05/2009 6:33 PM
Aristo clamps are not as robust as split jaws but they work perfectly well if you don't overtighten them or if you aren't asking them to really wrench two pieces of slightly mis aligned track together. They are extgremely convenient to use and the extra screw on the top is greta for hooking up light sand jumpers. I like them a lot but as I mentioned they are not as robust as split jaws. I would always want to have both around




Lownote: valid point and I totally agree. SJ is good and yes there are uses for other designs. 

Now, if you don't mind I need to go back to bashing Nick as he is pounding his dead horse once again. This man .. I say... I need to go out and then I need to open my smilies just for Nick.. 


Life is complex. 

gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Nick, I regret to inform you that ze dog has now labeled your layout for a peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....

Enjoy the slow pain. 

Regards, 



gg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By GG on 06/05/2009 6:54 PM
Nick, I regret to inform you that ze dog has now labeled your layout for a peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....

Enjoy the slow pain. 

Regards, 



gg

















HE HE HE..........


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Has anyone tried Uncle Herms rail clamps? On Ebay, slighly less expensive than Hillmans or splitjaw.


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

They look like Hillmans and if I needed clamps i would try them. I used Hillmans until they sold out and now use SJ or Hillmans that I buy used. AC's look ugly to me but tghry are inexpensive and if cost is a major factor I would use them. Did I say UGLY!!!


----------

